# Ball Python Genetics.



## swad1000 (Nov 9, 2010)

Does anyone know which of the Ball python mutations share the same allele?


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Definition of the word "allele":

The Corn Calculator - Corn snake genetics prediction


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

If you mean "Which ball python mutations are alleles of each other" then these are the ones I'm aware of:

The White Snake complex includes Mojave, Lesser, Butter, Mocha, Phantom, "Special", "Daddy", Russo het Leucistic and several others.

The Cinnamon complex includes Cinnamon and Black Pastel.

The Fire complex includes Fire and Sulphur (and there may be others).


----------



## swad1000 (Nov 9, 2010)

paulh said:


> Definition of the word "allele":
> 
> The Corn Calculator - Corn snake genetics prediction


I know what an allele is, I wanted to know which mutations are found at the same locus.


----------



## swad1000 (Nov 9, 2010)

Ssthisto said:


> If you mean "Which ball python mutations are alleles of each other" then these are the ones I'm aware of:
> 
> The White Snake complex includes Mojave, Lesser, Butter, Mocha, Phantom, "Special", "Daddy", Russo het Leucistic and several others.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

Ssthisto said:


> If you mean "Which ball python mutations are alleles of each other" then these are the ones I'm aware of:
> 
> The White Snake complex includes Mojave, Lesser, Butter, Mocha, Phantom, "Special", "Daddy", Russo het Leucistic and several others.
> 
> ...


would fire x sulphur produce black eyed leucy as fire x fire and sulphur x sulphur would, or would it produce a different phenotype?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

eeji said:


> would fire x sulphur produce black eyed leucy as fire x fire and sulphur x sulphur would, or would it produce a different phenotype?


As far as I'm aware yes it produces a dark-eyed mostly-white (often yellow-marked) form.

The Super Sulphur seems to show a lot more yellow from what I've seen than the Super Fire does.


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

You also have yellow belly/spector and (almost certainly) pied and leopard, but I think that one is still being proven.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

yardy said:


> You also have yellow belly/spector and (almost certainly) pied and leopard, but I think that one is still being proven.


Not sure about the Pied and Leopard one.... is a "het Leopard, het Pied" a Pied with Leopard markings?


----------



## yardy (Sep 9, 2009)

Ssthisto said:


> Not sure about the Pied and Leopard one.... is a "het Leopard, het Pied" a Pied with Leopard markings?


No, it is suspected that all leopards act as het pieds; that's the bit being worked on. It may be all leopards are het OR just that some lines are but there appears to be a distinct relationship from what I can gather. Sadly I don't have any leopards to join in the fun but maybe sometime...


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

yardy said:


> No, it is suspected that all leopards act as het pieds; that's the bit being worked on. It may be all leopards are het OR just that some lines are but there appears to be a distinct relationship from what I can gather. Sadly I don't have any leopards to join in the fun but maybe sometime...


If a Leopard acts as a "het pied" - and breeding a Leopard to a Pied produces half Pied offspring (with leopard patterning) and half normal-looking het-pied offspring - that might imply that they're allelic traits.

That'd basically mean a "leopard pied" is het leopard, het Pied.


----------

